# Denied Entry Into The UK (Issue a Notice of Refusal of Leave to Enter)



## immigrante (Mar 3, 2012)

I seek your advise on my situation i traveled to the UK on the 4th of February 2012 but on getting to the point of entry in heathrow i was asked few question relating to my trip. I was asked who i will be staying with which i told the ECO that i will be staying with my sister and the ECO asked if i had other family members in the UK which i said yes and i mention there names and he told me why i didn't mention there name in my application. As such i was informed that my visa will be cancelled becos i didnt state my other family members. 

I was issued a NOTICE OF REFUSAL OF LEAVE TO ENTER, it read thus

you were given notice of leave to enter the UK as visitor on 25/5/2011 but i am satisfied that false representation were employed or material facts were not disclosed for purpose of obtaining the leave,or there has been such a change of circumstances in your case since the leave was granted that it should be cancelled. This is because you stated your visa application that you wished to come to the UK to visit your sister and that other than you sister you had no other family in the UK. However it has come to light that you infact have a brother and sister who have resided in the UK for approximately 10years. you have subsequently stated that you were aware at the time of your visa application that your siblings were in UK and indeed that you saw then when you visited the UK 2008

you have not sought entry under any other provision of the immigration rules

I therefore refuse you leave to enter the UK.If you leave was conferred by an entry clearance, this will also have the effect of cancelling your entry clearance. The cancellation of your leave will be treated for the purpose of the immigration Act 1971 and the nationality,immigration and asylum act 2002 as refusal of leave to enter at a time when you were in possession of a current entry clearance.


I boarded the next available flight to Nigeria.

what i need advise in regards is it ok to reapply and put my other family members name in my new application?

Many Thanks


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Well, yes, but that is no guarantee they will let you in.

What you need to do is to have a credible explanation of why you forgot to mention them the first time around and be thorough and truthful with your application, but you should really think if it is worth the gamble now that you have got in the wrong side of the immigration system :-(


----------



## immigrante (Mar 3, 2012)

*jlms*

@jlms

Thank you for the advise  still thinking of the best way to know if have not be ban for 10years.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

immigrante said:


> @jlms
> 
> Thank you for the advise still thinking of the best way to know if have not be ban for 10years.


Making a false representation by non-disclosure of material fact can be punished by a 10-year ban, but judging from your letter this wasn't imposed, presumably because there was no dishonesty, such as submitting forged document. 

You can try re-applying, and when you disclose your previous denied entry, attach a note stating the full facts and take full responsibility for your oversight and mistake, which you deeply regret. Say you had no intention to mislead, and that you are making a fresh application with full disclosure. 
This won't guarantee success, but it can't harm to try again.


----------



## immigrante (Mar 3, 2012)

@Joppa
thank you for the advise thou it is well appreciated. I dont know wen it is the right time to put in my application.


----------

